# Who runs with Fluid Film ??



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have started and sort of like it...but also find it messy.

And...then there is the cost. Anyone know how to make it ??

It did seem to work for holding off sticky snow to the mowboards. 

Any comments welcome, suggestions, critiques.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Before storage I hot wash, air dry, wax my plow, then coat it with fluid film. Leave it that way and pick it up in the fall, and push snow. Snow rolls off it nice and it stays nice all season. I may re coat after washing a few times but worth it IMO.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

MXZ1983 said:


> Before storage I hot wash, air dry, wax my plow, then coat it with fluid film. Leave it that way and pick it up in the fall, and push snow. Snow rolls off it nice and it stays nice all season. I may re coat after washing a few times but worth it IMO.


How do you purchase your supply ?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I buy it direct from FF in the aerosol cans and also buy the gallon cans and roll it onto the inside and outside of our spreaders before storage.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just head down to NAPA and get yourself 2 cans to start. See how long it lasts


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I use fluid film for everything. Snow blowers, plow, spreader, lube for my garage door, lube for my sliding door to prevent it from freezing (works 90% of the time), and more. Basically anything that sees use in the winter. Summer I use wd40.

Not sure if there are better products for most of my uses, but it works for me. I just buy by the case at Lowe's. 1 box easily gets me through the winter, but each company will be different. Costs a little over $100 by the case.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

On a Call said:


> I have started and sort of like it...but also find it messy.
> 
> And...then there is the cost. Anyone know how to make it ??
> 
> ...


You ask a lot of questions.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> I use fluid film for everything. Snow blowers, plow, spreader, lube for my garage door, lube for my sliding door to prevent it from freezing (works 90% of the time), and more. Basically anything that sees use in the winter. Summer I use wd40.
> 
> Not sure if there are better products for most of my uses, but it works for me. I just buy by the case at Lowe's. 1 box easily gets me through the winter, but each company will be different. Costs a little over $100 by the case.


I don't know FF's make-up, but I don't know that I'd use it on overhead doors. Where are you using it, on the hinges and rollers? If so, do you have nylon or steel rollers?

Also, on an unrelated note, what do you use on your truck doors when the hinges start creaking? My '13 has done this in the Winter since the first or second season. I've been using white lithium grease, but it doesn't seem to hold up for the entire Winter. What are people using to lube their door hinges on their trucks when they squeak? That metal on metal sound just makes me cringe.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> I don't know FF's make-up, but I don't know that I'd use it on overhead doors. Where are you using it, on the hinges and rollers? If so, do you have nylon or steel rollers?
> 
> Also, on an unrelated note, what do you use on your truck doors when the hinges start creaking? My '13 has done this in the Winter since the first or second season. I've been using white lithium grease, but it doesn't seem to hold up for the entire Winter. What are people using to lube their door hinges on their trucks when they squeak? That metal on metal sound just makes me cringe.


I usually use wd40 silicone on the truck too, but only because I keep it in the truck for random things on the job. Not sure what the best is. I usually have to hit it twice a year.

As for the overhead door, I it on the rollers, they're steel. It seems to work, but should I quit using it? Whoever owned before me used (I'm pretty sure) wd40, and in the winter it would free and catch to the point it would not shut unless I pulled down on the door.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

JustJeff said:


> I don't know FF's make-up, but I don't know that I'd use it on overhead doors. Where are you using it, on the hinges and rollers? If so, do you have nylon or steel rollers?
> 
> Also, on an unrelated note, what do you use on your truck doors when the hinges start creaking? My '13 has done this in the Winter since the first or second season. I've been using white lithium grease, but it doesn't seem to hold up for the entire Winter. What are people using to lube their door hinges on their trucks when they squeak? That metal on metal sound just makes me cringe.


The ram doors are known for creaking really bad, the 4th Gen does it right in the roller. The best luck I've had that will last a year is chain and cable lube. Give it a shot. Worth a try.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> I usually use wd40 silicone on the truck too, but only because I keep it in the truck for random things on the job. Not sure what the best is. I usually have to hit it twice a year.
> 
> As for the overhead door, I it on the rollers, they're steel. It seems to work, but should I quit using it? Whoever owned before me used (I'm pretty sure) wd40, and in the winter it would free and catch to the point it would not shut unless I pulled down on the door.


No, you're good if you've got metal rollers. I just don't know that I'd use it on nylon rollers, since I don't know what FF is made of. I haven't used metal rollers in years, I always install nylon ones when doing installs. Much quieter. But I do still run into them on other people's jobs all the time.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Does anyone remember the comparison done by a guy on here (all ferris) He compared FF, WD40 and LPS3 and LPS3 outlasted them by a bunch. Even after powerwashing and putting salt on the pieces.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Does anyone remember the comparison done by a guy on here (all ferris) He compared FF, WD40 and LPS3 and LPS3 outlasted them by a bunch. Even after powerwashing and putting salt on the pieces.


Yes


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Does anyone remember the comparison done by a guy on here (all ferris) He compared FF, WD40 and LPS3 and LPS3 outlasted them by a bunch. Even after powerwashing and putting salt on the pieces.


I hadn't until you mentioned it. Was that on here? For some reason I though it was in a magazine article or something I had read. Good to know it's on here.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

all ferris said:


> I've been a bit bored lately and Fluid Film was kind enough to send me a sample so I decided to do a little comparison test. I had just bought some LSP 3 to coat the bottom of my truck in hopes of preventing premature rust.
> 
> I took a piece of scrap 10 gauge steel, ground all the mill scale off and partitioned it into 3 sections.
> 
> ...


Did some digging. Unfortunately his photos don't show anymore, and the results are buried in the "what did you do today" thread, so they're all spread out through months (and pages) in the thread.

He did say that lsp3 was a clear winner though


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did some digging. Unfortunately his photos don't show anymore, and the results are buried in the "what did you do today" thread, so they're all spread out through months (and pages) in the thread.
> 
> He did say that lsp3 was a clear winner though


It wasnt even close.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

LPS3 is what I use on aircraft.. works better that Boeshield, ACF50, or similar products. It basically dries to a waxy film.

I haven’t tried Fluid Film on Aircraft, so I have no direct comparison.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you know if any local stores sell it?

I can only find it online


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

For LPS3, 
I get it from Aircraft Spruce.

Grainger usually has it.

My local Ace has it, but not other nearby Aces


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> Do you know if any local stores sell it?
> 
> I can only find it online


If you have a local Advance Auto Parts, they carry it.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Another product you might try, as a lube, for doors, rollers, etc. Is Wynn's Viscotene. Stuff is awesome. We use it on everything, takes a lot of pressure, like the upper cross bar on large loader forks so you can slide them back and forth. WD-40 is a joke as a lube.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

23 years old


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> I don't know FF's make-up, but I don't know that I'd use it on overhead doors. Where are you using it, on the hinges and rollers? If so, do you have nylon or steel rollers?
> 
> Also, on an unrelated note, what do you use on your truck doors when the hinges start creaking? My '13 has done this in the Winter since the first or second season. I've been using white lithium grease, but it doesn't seem to hold up for the entire Winter. What are people using to lube their door hinges on their trucks when they squeak? That metal on metal sound just makes me cringe.


FF is lanolin based and has no solvents or petrolium base products. Therefor it is perfectly safe for use on all surfaces. I use it as an all purpose lube everywhere.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Back in the 80s , we used 55 gallon drums of fluid film to treat ballast tanks on freighters.
I'd take empty drums home for burn barrels, etc. Back then, I didn't realize the uses for the stuff you could scrape out . Wish I had them now .


----------

